# Kidnapper and Stolen Valor



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Apparently this whack job not only kidnaps and molests, he also impresses by telling people he was Special Forces, CIA, and FBI. This hero went to straight to zero...Good to see the real warriors getting goons like this off the streets!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Missing Tennessee student: Suspect told her he was CIA, dad says - CNN.com


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

Court documents: AMBER Alert subject Elizabeth Thomas felt threatened by Tad Cummins

BREAKING: *Tad Cummins Caught* And Arrested; Elizabeth ...


----------



## Teufel (Apr 28, 2017)

That dudes picture screams amber alert.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2017)

I


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

My thoughts exactly! I feel there should have been more investigation into the kissing incident. At a bare minimum, the two should have been separated by school authorities. Without any more facts, it appears that the kissing incident was just shrugged off. Maybe the schools and her parents should have gotten more involved when he lied about being Special Ops? A teacher, of all people, should not be allowed to engage in stolen valor without being questioned why.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

If its not on his resume, then the school probably should have called him out for his dishonesty and his failure to role model for the students.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 28, 2017)

I would bet he is a master manipulator and worked his art on her...especially since she had a bad home life and he knew it.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

I bet that's true. But in retrospect, he was allowed to manipulate the students. There were obvious signs that the authorities didn't act upon before the kidnapping took place. Adults knew that he was telling tales of being a secret government squirrel, a millionaire, and he was even seen kissing a student. The parents and the school seemingly allowed the teacher/ student relationship to continue. I feel they should not have overlooked his storytelling, and especially not the accusations of kissing a student.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 28, 2017)

No doubt. But, -- in general -- we are talking about people and parents that are often times not involved in their children's lives other than by doing what they have to do. Much like the school administration who is forced to allow kids to act like clowns because they are scared to discipline kids. I am sure that when the investigation is completed, there will be multiple failures on multiple levels by all involved.


----------

